# Pseudobulbs stop growing



## Anca86 (Jun 8, 2022)

Hi everybody,

I have a Euchile citrina since 2020. Since then, it grew 3 new pseudobulbs that stopped growing and never matured. The leaves fell and ...I am at a loss. 
Now, it is growing 3 pseudobubs at once and I would really love to see them mature and, if possible, bloom.
It is mounted. I water once every 2 days, it gets fertilizer at a low concentration from time to time. The temperatures are around 26 27 Celsius degrees during summer and around 17 Celsius degrees during winter.
Why don't the pseudobulbs grow?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ray (Jun 8, 2022)

Just a guess, but I'd say insufficient water is the primary issue, but in nature, they see a pretty drastic variation in day/night temperature. The Baker culture sheet states 25°-28°C summer days and 13°-14° nights, with winter days of 23°-25° and nights 7°-8°.


----------



## monocotman (Jun 8, 2022)

It’s quite possible that your temperatures are too high. We have someone in the UK that can grow them like cabbages. Huge plants and loads of flowers. Just amazing. He grows them with his cacti. Summer is cool as they are hung low down near the door and close to the floor, so lots of air movement and quite cool. Winter is high up so lots of light, but they are only kept just frost free so very cool.


----------



## Carmella.carey (Jun 8, 2022)

I don't think your watering enough for how warm it is and that will stress the plant and growths will stall. I wouldn't worry too much about it.
Patrick


----------



## Anca86 (Jun 9, 2022)

Thank you all for your advice! I shall water more and try to give it a cooler summer.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 10, 2022)

any photos, please?


----------



## JustinR (Jun 10, 2022)

Anca86 said:


> Thank you all for your advice! I shall water more and try to give it a cooler summer.


You didn't mention your night temps in Winter, it probably does best with quite low night temps in Winter. I think that's one of the main reasons a lot of people struggle to grow it well.


----------



## Anca86 (Jun 10, 2022)

JustinR said:


> You didn't mention your night temps in Winter, it probably does best with quite low night temps in Winter. I think that's one of the main reasons a lot of people struggle to grow it well.


Around 16 Celsius degrees sometimes a little lower like 13 14.


----------



## Anca86 (Jun 10, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> any photos, please?


Here you are


----------



## geoffsharris (Jun 10, 2022)

The come from areas in Mexico that go from very dry and fairly cool in winter to very wet in summer. They should have prolonged drought from Dec-late April. This shifts rapidly and they should be heavily watered from may until November. If mounted, which they grow best, water every day in the wet season. In the wet season, they don’t want to be continually moist, but have rapid wet dry cycles. They also bloom from the previous years mature growth and usually only hold leaves for 1-2 seasons.


----------



## Anca86 (Jun 12, 2022)

geoffsharris said:


> The come from areas in Mexico that go from very dry and fairly cool in winter to very wet in summer. They should have prolonged drought from Dec-late April. This shifts rapidly and they should be heavily watered from may until November. If mounted, which they grow best, water every day in the wet season. In the wet season, they don’t want to be continually moist, but have rapid wet dry cycles. They also bloom from the previous years mature growth and usually only hold leaves for 1-2 seasons.


Thank you! This is very helpful


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 12, 2022)

that doesnt look good. 
Fingers crossed for the new growth


----------



## Anca86 (Jun 12, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> that doesnt look good.
> Fingers crossed for the new growth


Thanks! There 2 others hidden by the old growths.


----------

